# mobile.de



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Having been in contact with Mobile.de regarding a Hymer e512 they have I would like to ask the professionals out there :-
The easiest way to drive to Hamburg, the air fares are ridiculous and I don't like giving money away, did once and never again  
Apart from having to tax, mot, change headlight beam etc in the UK, are there any pitfalls I need to be aware of.
I can imagine it will not be plain sailing but think I am up to the challenge, it saves money also.
Thanks in advance.
Norman.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I think there used to be a definitive guide on the site, afraid I can't find it now. Plenty of info if you type_ importing Germany_ <here> though.

Dick


----------



## Tmax (Aug 5, 2006)

Air fares ridiculous ? Look at Ryanair ! Fare for Stansted to Luebeck Hamburg in the next two weeks only £20.00 one way. Far better than driving ! And quicker even allowing for travel to Stansted.


Regards, Tom


Toujours a Vacances !


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

We used a cheap flight to Frankfurt, return to look at the M/h and single when we picked it up. Bought ours from a dealer. Camped on his place for a night as it was not quite ready. We found about 5 other things that needed attention which he dealt with so it worked out ok. If it can work for you I would stay in your M/H near by for one night to try it out and check if anything needs fixing.

We took sleeping bags packed in those vacuum bags in one suitcase for the return jouney as there was no bedding.

Speed dial may need changing from KPH to MPH.

best of luck.

Bob


----------



## snailsontour (May 1, 2005)

Attention of Bob45

Hi Bob
We have got to travel from Manchester to Frankfurt soon to collect our new motorhome.

Who did you fly with and how much was the flight?

Regards
Bob


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Thank you for your comments everyone, air fares from Leeds or Doncaster are nowhere near the Stansted prices.
Have ditched the Germany idea for now, looking closer to home, Lancashire :lol:


----------

